# New pairs



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

HI. I thought I would post some pics of my newest pairs. two of them were a free gift from a local hobbyist. all of them are thailand imports


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

That first betta is amazing.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Those bettas are amazing.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Does the halfmoon male have fin ray curl? It may just be the pic. Nice fish. Very pretty.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm going to breed tow of the pairs next week. I have another one coming in the mail soon

Also, which HM? The salamander does look like he has a bit of genetic ray curl. The red one is just being lazy and not flaring out


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Really nice! They're so pretty and look so healthy! Nice color, too!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Just one word

Jealous


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wait...didn't I see that first one at Petco the other day? j/k Really cool fishes!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The halfmoon was what I was talking about. You can breed that gene out though.


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

I have never seen such beautiful bettas!


----------

